# 2016 Hoyt Carbon Defiant



## bucky0486 (Jul 24, 2015)

Does it look to you guys like the new carbon bow has a *caged riser design* on the bottom and the *offset riser* at the top, like the Nitrum did? If so, is that going to contribute to the bow being *even deader* and maybe *quieter* than the Carbon Spyder?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Whatever you want to call it, the riser looks horrible IMO of course


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know but it is the ugliest carbon Hoyt to date.


----------



## bucky0486 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok, before the bashing of the looks, I'm more interested in the performance aspect. I'm less interested in how aesthetically pleasing it is.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I've never been a fan of the carbon risers but I do think this is an improvement and I don't let the looks deter me away enough from the benefits of having a lighter bow. I think they did a good job.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

Love it. Looks mean and nasty


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Performance looks like it will be about the same as it always is - but I'll guess we'll see what the reports and reviews (if you can actually find any objective ones rather than the fanboy "this is the greatest bow ever" ones) have to say after people get these in their hands.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

The only issue I have with the look is the bump above the truss and below the top limb pocket. Looks out of place.

All the bows are too short for my liking except the hyper edge elite, but I don't care for the shoot through riser. I had a pro elite years ago and never got used to threading the arrows through the riser.

No new Hoyt for me this year.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Airshox are gone?


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

From the Carbon Matrix, to the Spider, now to the Defiant.
Looks like the bow is aging.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It's ugly and why does a carbon bow weigh 3.8lbs ? I'm shooting a decree at 3.7lbs


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

My Carbon matrix G3 just became much more valuable to me.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Did they get rid of the loud ass air shox's ?????


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

I feel like the odd one out lol. I hated the look of the Carbon Spyder, and was bored by the Carbon Matrix/Element. But for whatever reason, I actually like this one. It has a H.R. Giger meets Aliens biomechanical look to it. I'm interested to see how the cams feel and how it all works together.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Honeymonster said:


> My Carbon matrix G3 just became much more valuable to me.


And it should.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

0nepin said:


> It's ugly and why does a carbon bow weigh 3.8lbs ? I'm shooting a decree at 3.7lbs


Agreed, it should be somewhere around 3.2lbs.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

AngelRa said:


> From the Carbon Matrix, to the Spider, now to the Defiant.
> Looks like the bow is aging.
> View attachment 3043834
> View attachment 3043850


makes me like the first generation carbon bows a whole lot better


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

Ill probably get one, may be two


----------



## bucky0486 (Jul 24, 2015)

Seeing as how nobody wants to discuss the caged riser and possible offset riser, I'll bite:

Am I the only one that likes the look of the new carbon riser? I like it better than the matrix, element, and spyder, especially with the cage.


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

From what the stats say, it dosent look like much of an improvement. A different riser and it does seam a bit less eye appealing. We'll see when people get there hands on one. 

Like above the Matrix/Element were the best looking carbon bows.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bucky0486 said:


> Seeing as how nobody wants to discuss the caged riser and possible offset riser, I'll bite:
> 
> Am I the only one that likes the look of the new carbon riser? I like it better than the matrix or spyder, especially with the cage.


i like the looks, and the barren Camo option as well. Im sure these bows are very sweet. Hoyt always over performs and im expecting these bows to be sweet. I hope the finish work is better this yr.....that is a major issue for them imo.....


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it needs mustard!


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate when deer point at me in my stand and make fun of how ugly my Carbon Spyder is. A bow is a tool, not an ornament.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

way too much going on there for me.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Especially After ducking your arrow because of your loud ass air shox's


Darkvador said:


> I hate when deer point at me in my stand and make fun of how ugly my Carbon Spyder is. A bow is a tool, not an ornament.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

You know you could buy a Mathews a Hoyt and a pse , that way you could have waffles for breakfast , pretzels for lunch and venison for dinner .


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

I like it!!!!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

0nepin said:


> you know you could buy a mathews a hoyt and a pse , that way you could have waffles for breakfast , pretzels for lunch and venison for dinner .


lol!


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> Especially After ducking your arrow because of your loud ass air shox's


he didn't seem to mind.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Darkvador said:


> View attachment 3044138
> he didn't seem to mind.


Fabulous deer! Congrats!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

He looks really old .i bet he could not hear very well.all joking aside congrats .i bet he did mind


Darkvador said:


> View attachment 3044138
> he didn't seem to mind.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Gee that thing is hideous


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Your just being nice .


mccoppinb said:


> Gee that thing is hideous


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

bucky0486 said:


> Does it look to you guys like the new carbon bow has a *caged riser design* on the bottom and the *offset riser* at the top, like the Nitrum did? If so, is that going to contribute to the bow being *even deader* and maybe *quieter* than the Carbon Spyder?


Which one is the 34"?


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> He looks really old .i bet he could not hear very well.all joking aside congrats .i bet he did mind


He was 4 years old. Yes Hoyt carbon bows are not the quietest, but they are still excellent hunting tools. And way better than a cold ***** aluminum riser.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

huntertroy said:


> Which one is the 34"?


Bottom Right I think


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I find it interesting that people knock the speed of the Elites but those specs outside of the Turbo seem pretty pedestrian.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

This guy did not mind my cold ass aluminum riser .but he hated my big ass rage extreme


Darkvador said:


> He was 4 years old. Yes Hoyt carbon bows are not the quietest, but they are still excellent hunting tools. And way better than a cold ***** aluminum riser.


----------



## makemine10mm (Aug 25, 2013)

The new carbon riser is just freaky looking, but its starting to grow on me.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> This guy did not mind my cold ass aluminum riser .but he hated my big ass rage extreme


Ok Mr. Big time. You obviously never grabbed a carbon bow on a 20 degree day. It's worth a little extra noise.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

0nepin said:


> You know you could buy a Mathews a Hoyt and a pse , that way you could have waffles for breakfast , pretzels for lunch and venison for dinner .


Pse fanboy much? Before you bash I think these are the ugliest bows hoyt has ever produced.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I was holding off waiting for this new carbon bow but now that its released Im going to find me a matrix and do a z5 cam conversion on it. Probably saved me atleast $300 so Im happy LOL


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I use to own an element and it wasn't loud and I'm not sensetive to the temp of my riser when there a deer in front of me .hoyt went steadily backwards since the element IMHO .but to each there own .have you heave herd of glove's ?


Darkvador said:


> Ok Mr. Big time. You obviously never grabbed a carbon bow on a 20 degree day. It's worth a little extra noise.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol just being funny clam down .


Hey Abbott said:


> Pse fanboy much? Before you bash I think these are the ugliest bows hoyt has ever produced.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Darkvador said:


> Ok Mr. Big time. You obviously never grabbed a carbon bow on a 20 degree day. It's worth a little extra noise.


20.00 bucks for a real nice pair of gloves vs............


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I find it interesting that people knock the speed of the Elites but those specs outside of the Turbo seem pretty pedestrian.


That was my very first thought when I saw the specs.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

To put it perspective , Hoyt's new Carbon bow weighs more than a 2008 Mathews Drenalin.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

0nepin said:


> Lol just being funny clam down .


I thought it was funny.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

After what Elite and Hoyt have released , all of a sudden the No Cam doesn't seem so slow.


----------



## bucky0486 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hidden Danger said:


> To put it perspective , Hoyt's new Carbon bow weighs more than a 2008 Mathews Drenalin.


That's not true. That's false.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Wish I could find somewhere details about draw length on the new carbon bows.... (#3 cam goes down how low?)
On one of their new bows, the #3 services down to 26.5 in draw. Hoping the #3 has a larger spread on these cams too.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Pretty freaking close.the 33" ata turbo is 3.8lbs


bucky0486 said:


> That's not true. That's false.


----------



## bucky0486 (Jul 24, 2015)

0nepin said:


> Pretty freaking close.the 33" ata turbo is 3.8lbs


Close, but no cigar. Unqualified statements like that are true or false.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like a big pretzel.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think they look cool, but I like the looks of the HTR.


----------



## Aubie923 (Jun 30, 2014)

After I looked at the new Hoyts, I think I'll keep my Nitrum 34.


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

Do we know pricing yet?


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

AntlerInsane said:


> Do we know pricing yet?


How much you got?


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey Abbott said:


> How much you got?


Well played sir, well played.


----------



## newoutdoorsman (Oct 14, 2015)

What is the msrp on the new Hoyt Defiant?


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

bucky0486 said:


> Close, but no cigar. Unqualified statements like that are true or false.


3.8 vs 3.85


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I find it interesting that people knock the speed of the Elites but those specs outside of the Turbo seem pretty pedestrian.


I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking that


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

0nepin said:


> It's ugly and why does a carbon bow weigh 3.8lbs ? I'm shooting a decree at 3.7lbs


Whoop de do! Like you're going to notice a tenth of a pound difference in weight!!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

bownero said:


> Whoop de do! Like you're going to notice a tenth of a pound difference in weight!!


Carbon vs Aluminum............oh forget it.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Faktor 34 staying put. Not a fan of 2016 anything as of yet.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

the carbon defiant looks like absolute crap. :/


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I really hope they fixed the hand warming feature on this carbon model because the one I have it really never worked


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Hidden Danger said:


> Carbon vs Aluminum............oh forget it.


Whatever!! lol.. Myself, I went back to a heavier bow after owning a Carbon Element. Glad I did!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I see new cams on the 31 & 34 models but do the turbo models use the same cams as the 2015 turbo models?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Cam profile looks to be very smooth at least. That riser though…. WAY too busy looking for my taste. 2012 Matrix is still my favorite carbon bow.


----------



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm interested to see how the optional limb stop feels.


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the Carbon Defiant looks bad arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bownero said:


> Whoop de do! Like you're going to notice a tenth of a pound difference in weight!!


Maybe the Carbon feels lighter because you are carrying less weight in your wallet.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think the riser looks to bad. Not sold on the new line, was hoping for a bit faster 34 model. But a gain in brace height might be worth it. Also none of us know what the cams like. None the less i will shoot the new models and then make my mind up


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Whatever you want to call it, the riser looks horrible IMO of course


The aluminum one is a nice looking bow but the carbon one looks like some sort of accident happened.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> I hate when deer point at me in my stand and make fun of how ugly my Carbon Spyder is. A bow is a tool, not an ornament.


That doesn't mean they can't have some aesthetic appeal.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the look. I won't part with my nitrium turbo for it though!! Hate to ask what the price is gonna be???


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

jmorgan41480 said:


> I'm interested to see how the optional limb stop feels.


Probably solid like all limb stops.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

highwaynorth said:


> Maybe the Carbon feels lighter because you are carrying less weight in your wallet.


No doubting that!! You definitely pay good money for a Carbon bow!!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

I liked the look of the carbon riser best looking carbon riser to date IMO. But to each their own.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I wouldn't give my bow for 2 of these over priced pos. And before you fanboy Nancy's get worked up this morning, it's just my opinion. Like everyone else's


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

jmorgan41480 said:


> I'm interested to see how the optional limb stop feels.


Probably rock wall solid. PSE has had optional limb stops on certain bows for 3 model years now and they dont budge.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

vito9999 said:


> Faktor 34 staying put. Not a fan of 2016 anything as of yet.


I'm with this guy.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

0nepin said:


> You know you could buy a Mathews a Hoyt and a pse , that way you could have waffles for breakfast , pretzels for lunch and venison for dinner .


Hahaha


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Disappointing. They're all too darn short. 
Again. 
Oh well. I'll keep my Athens.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I find it interesting that people knock the speed of the Elites but those specs outside of the Turbo seem pretty pedestrian.


Ya and put an Elite and a Hoyt on a draw board and see how the speeds compare. Ill guarantee you an E 35 is faster than that 34.and would be close to the turbo!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

0nepin said:


> You know you could buy a Mathews a Hoyt and a pse , that way you could have waffles for breakfast , pretzels for lunch and venison for dinner .


I find these threads argumentative and pointless, but that was funny.


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

nismomike said:


> I feel like the odd one out lol. I hated the look of the Carbon Spyder, and was bored by the Carbon Matrix/Element. But for whatever reason, I actually like this one. It has a H.R. Giger meets Aliens biomechanical look to it. I'm interested to see how the cams feel and how it all works together.


I'm with you man. Wasn't a huge fan of the original Hoyt Carbons but to me this one is sweet I love the looks. I won't be able to afford one so no worries about how it shoots for me but on looks alone I totally dig it... Looks are always subjective, To each their own.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm not one to complain all that much about bows I haven't shot. That said, the Carbon Defiant looks awful in my opinion. Terrible. A twisted mess of rope.

And now with Elite and Hoyt released and the speeds aren't that much off HTR's that were DOGGED by many on here I can only chuckle a little.


----------



## Z06Killer (Nov 30, 2006)

AngelRa said:


> Airshox are gone?


Yes


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe I'm alone in the speed category but any of these modern bows shoot plenty fast for what I'd need. People get to hung up on FPS, it doesn't hurt but is not as important as it's made out to be. None of these bows are slow by any means they all will shoot any arrow through just about any animal. Bragging rights to buddies is fun an all about who's got a faster bow but as for hunting which is their intended purpose their all way more than enough.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Everyone says airshox are gone this pic shows differently. Maybe a option??


QUOTE=AngelRa;1079838258]From the Carbon Matrix, to the Spider, now to the Defiant.
Looks like the bow is aging.
View attachment 3043834
View attachment 3043850
[/QUOTE]


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you are seeing the limb dampeners. The metal thingee between the limbs is no longer there.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

What is the point of a carbon bow if its almost 4 lbs? Also looks like kindergarten kids designed the riser. Hideous IMO.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

stoz said:


> Ya and put an Elite and a Hoyt on a draw board and see how the speeds compare. Ill guarantee you an E 35 is faster than that 34.and would be close to the turbo!


I would hope the E35 would be faster than the defiant 34 seeing as its rated 10 fps faster...but to guarantee it will be close to the turbo is pretty out there...


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Im sure a lot of opionions will change after we see a real picture of the bow and people start shooting them, these computer images never do justice to the bows and for all we know this might end up being a dream to shoot


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Keith t said:


> makes me like the first generation carbon bows a whole lot better


I like the looks of them better also.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

highwaynorth said:


> Maybe the Carbon feels lighter because you are carrying less weight in your wallet.


I'm a Hoyt fan, but I ain't gonna lie! LMAO at that one there!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Metal thingy is in this pic


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I really like how my Faktor shoots, but I am not fanboy. I think all the new Hoyt's are ugly. Just like I think the newer Bear risers are ugly, Hoyt joined that list for me. My opinion of course. I'd still like to shoot a Defiant (non-carbon).


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

0nepin said:


> Especially After ducking your arrow because of your loud ass air shox's


Did u make a funny...  Your a wity SOB aren't ya?? 



OP.. it does appear to have the offset in the lower part of the handle like the Nitrum.. Was done to offset the upper part of the handle to make the bow feel more balanced..... if it holds and shoots like the Nitrum.. Definetly will be a good bow for Hoyt... despite the look...


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Onepin must of had his hearing aids cranked to the max if he thinks the HOYT Airshoxs are loud!!


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

how a bow shoots takes precedence over looks all day everyday. however, based on looks alone the Nitrum Turbo is still their best looker to date by far and the specs + speed are about identical to the defiant turbo.. interesting the ditched the air shox…. also interesting to see if the new Powermax will be a smooth shooter like the Charger?-- it looks like a Faktor


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Love My CST ZT.. might be letting my prodigy go this year and get a new Turbo  didn't like the looks on my CST but i got use to it. this how ever is amazing. might get the Alloy bow this time just because the CST ZT is so awesome


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

ChuckA84 said:


> I would hope the E35 would be faster than the defiant 34 seeing as its rated 10 fps faster...but to guarantee it will be close to the turbo is pretty out there...


I can tell you I shot a cst two years ago that was set at 28.5" and this year I shot a 29.5" e35 and on a draw board they were exact same length and they were same speed if not elite was a few faster. Dont believe what they say these bows draw length are.


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

it looks like something hoyt produced had sex with a bowtech, and yes they finally did get rid of those loud ass air shox and went back to something similar to the older style. can't wait to see all the problems with these when people start getting them in hand. and why are they all slower then last year? LOL


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

stoz said:


> I can tell you I shot a cst two years ago that was set at 28.5" and this year I shot a 29.5" e35 and on a draw board they were exact same length and they were same speed if not elite was a few faster. Dont believe what they say these bows draw length are.


Sounds like something was off with your CST if the draw length was running an inch long and it was 10-15 fps slow, that is not the norm. Neither bow usually runs long on the draw and both companies are pretty dead on and honest with their published speed ratings.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Personally I don't think there is a better shooting bow than my Hoyt Nitrum Turbo. I might add it's looks are hard to beat also. But I am going to hold judgement till I see one and shoot it.
As far as being slower all my Hoyts have met and exceeded IBO. I don't expect anything less with the Defiant. I sold my 015 CST and still I am itching for that Carbon again. Will see.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

spyderGelement said:


> it looks like something hoyt produced had sex with a bowtech, and yes they finally did get rid of those loud ass air shox and went back to something similar to the older style. can't wait to see all the problems with these when people start getting them in hand. and why are they all slower then last year? LOL


Let's see. So you'll have an easy to tune accurate bow that the limbs flake then explode.


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't look like any bowtech I seen ? Looks like it was left in the trunk of a car all summer & could start moving & bite you! Should have launched it at Comic Con lol !!!


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I find it interesting that people knock the speed of the Elites but those specs outside of the Turbo seem pretty pedestrian.


Probably because most Hoyts run hot and exceed their ratings. The Elite Impulse 34 has my attention this year. I can't wait to try one out. Speed is nice, but I always liked the valley and back wall on my 2011 Elite Pulse. If this new one is similar, it may be enough to get me to switch back.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like someone made a bow out of play-doh and left it in the sun to long.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Predator said:


> Performance looks like it will be about the same as it always is - but I'll guess we'll see what the reports and reviews (if you can actually find any objective ones rather than the fanboy "this is the greatest bow ever" ones) have to say after people get these in their hands.


I agree.. Honestly Im not blow away with any of them...The defiant is the Nitrum on steroids, yet it doesn't have air show, has the same ZT cable guard or whatever and has the exact same speeds? Yeah it has the new cam and limb and pockets, but how is that a nitrum on steroids? and The new carbon riser is THAT much different than the last one..A little bit, but again basically the same speeds. BUT I have to say I would Much rather have a carbon defiant in my hand than that wretched looking carbon air PSE came out with.. I am sorry but that thing looks like sheet. Probably performs, but so will the carbon defiant so I will go with that. I think the coolest thing about hoyts release is the 0 upcharge on ridge reaper camo.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

highwaynorth said:


> Probably solid like all limb stops.


haha. I am a little curious to see if it screws with the tuning too much. My guess is slight tuning changes to the cables.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ragin-Cajun said:


> how a bow shoots takes precedence over looks all day everyday. however, based on looks alone the Nitrum Turbo is still their best looker to date by far and the specs + speed are about identical to the defiant turbo.. interesting the ditched the air shox…. also interesting to see if the new Powermax will be a smooth shooter like the Charger?-- it looks like a Faktor


No, the riser is based off of a nitrum...Nice try though..


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

I love these threads..the guys who complain about slow speeds are the first ones to cry about the draw cycle being harsh on there 350 fps SPEED BOW..I also laugh at the ones who say ugh that's ugly and then go shoot it and are like this is the WORLD'S GREATEST BOW!! and then we have the haters who have nothing to do but be negative about a bow that they will never shoot because there loyal to x brand of bow..Now to the op's ? Yes it looks like the cage is on the bottom and that the riser has the same characteristics of the nitrium but it's hard to tell in that pic..I hope it is because my nitrium turbo is a shooting mofo..and if those dfx cams are as smooth as they look with there round profile everyone should enjoy the draw cycle on these bows..and did you ever think that hoyt might of listened to there customers when building these?? I like hoyt but the draw cycle is to harsh or the back wall feels spongy or it has no Valley..I don't like a bh under 7 inches..ok then hoyt builds a bow with a optional Limb stop to please the guys who like a rock solid back wall and in my experience with Limb stops you can adjust the valley to your liking..also the dfx cam has to be a smooth sob for them to get rid of the z5. I for one think hoyt built a bow around what people have been complaining about and for the speed freaks they still have the turbo..we should all be happy this time of yr and be glad we get to see new offerings from all the companys..we could just have the same bow every yr and nothing get changed at all but then again that would give everyone something else to biatch and moan about..


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoyt: We re-create the same bow year after year, while increasing the price!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

nontypical169 said:


> I love these threads..the guys who complain about slow speeds are the first ones to cry about the draw cycle being harsh on there 350 fps SPEED BOW..I also laugh at the ones who say ugh that's ugly and then go shoot it and are like this is the WORLD'S GREATEST BOW!! and then we have the haters who have nothing to do but be negative about a bow that they will never shoot because there loyal to x brand of bow..Now to the op's ? Yes it looks like the cage is on the bottom and that the riser has the same characteristics of the nitrium but it's hard to tell in that pic..I hope it is because my nitrium turbo is a shooting mofo..and if those dfx cams are as smooth as they look with there round profile everyone should enjoy the draw cycle on these bows..and did you ever think that hoyt might of listened to there customers when building these?? I like hoyt but the draw cycle is to harsh or the back wall feels spongy or it has no Valley..I don't like a bh under 7 inches..ok then hoyt builds a bow with a optional Limb stop to please the guys who like a rock solid back wall and in my experience with Limb stops you can adjust the valley to your liking..also the dfx cam has to be a smooth sob for them to get rid of the z5. I for one think hoyt built a bow around what people have been complaining about and for the speed freaks they still have the turbo..we should all be happy this time of yr and be glad we get to see new offerings from all the companys..we could just have the same bow every yr and nothing get changed at all but then again that would give everyone something else to biatch and moan about..


BINGO!! Well said!!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

DoWorkSon said:


> Hoyt: We re-create the same bow year after year, while increasing the price!


STFU!! And other companies do it also!! Want me to mention names?!!


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Otdrsman85 said:


> I was holding off waiting for this new carbon bow but now that its released Im going to find me a matrix and do a z5 cam conversion on it. Probably saved me atleast $300 so Im happy LOL



Sounds good. I know where there is a brand new matrix g3. I might have to negotiate.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

spyderGelement said:


> it looks like something hoyt produced had sex with a bowtech, and yes they finally did get rid of those loud ass air shox and went back to something similar to the older style. can't wait to see all the problems with these when people start getting them in hand. and why are they all slower then last year? LOL


Exactly, my carbon spyder 34 zt is faster. I will be keeping it.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

bownero said:


> STFU!! And other companies do it also!! Want me to mention names?!!


Let's hear them tough guy


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

nontypical169 said:


> I love these threads..the guys who complain about slow speeds are the first ones to cry about the draw cycle being harsh on there 350 fps SPEED BOW..I also laugh at the ones who say ugh that's ugly and then go shoot it and are like this is the WORLD'S GREATEST BOW!! and then we have the haters who have nothing to do but be negative about a bow that they will never shoot because there loyal to x brand of bow..Now to the op's ? Yes it looks like the cage is on the bottom and that the riser has the same characteristics of the nitrium but it's hard to tell in that pic..I hope it is because my nitrium turbo is a shooting mofo..and if those dfx cams are as smooth as they look with there round profile everyone should enjoy the draw cycle on these bows..and did you ever think that hoyt might of listened to there customers when building these?? I like hoyt but the draw cycle is to harsh or the back wall feels spongy or it has no Valley..I don't like a bh under 7 inches..ok then hoyt builds a bow with a optional Limb stop to please the guys who like a rock solid back wall and in my experience with Limb stops you can adjust the valley to your liking..also the dfx cam has to be a smooth sob for them to get rid of the z5. I for one think hoyt built a bow around what people have been complaining about and for the speed freaks they still have the turbo..we should all be happy this time of yr and be glad we get to see new offerings from all the companys..we could just have the same bow every yr and nothing get changed at all but then again that would give everyone something else to biatch and moan about..


real talk right here!


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

2016 product guide is up on hoyt website explaining the thought behind the new model


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

jacobh said:


> View attachment 3046618
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a 2014 Carbon Spyder!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

huntertroy said:


> 2016 product guide is up on hoyt website explaining the thought behind the new model


Wish they would post draw lengths with all the new bows! Or did miss it and feel stupid I posted that statement? Lol


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> Wish they would post draw lengths with all the new bows! Or did miss it and feel stupid I posted that statement? Lol


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 3049466


And I thank you sir!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> I love these threads..the guys who complain about slow speeds are the first ones to cry about the draw cycle being harsh on there 350 fps SPEED BOW..I also laugh at the ones who say ugh that's ugly and then go shoot it and are like this is the WORLD'S GREATEST BOW!! and then we have the haters who have nothing to do but be negative about a bow that they will never shoot because there loyal to x brand of bow..Now to the op's ? Yes it looks like the cage is on the bottom and that the riser has the same characteristics of the nitrium but it's hard to tell in that pic..I hope it is because my nitrium turbo is a shooting mofo..and if those dfx cams are as smooth as they look with there round profile everyone should enjoy the draw cycle on these bows..and did you ever think that hoyt might of listened to there customers when building these?? I like hoyt but the draw cycle is to harsh or the back wall feels spongy or it has no Valley..I don't like a bh under 7 inches..ok then hoyt builds a bow with a optional Limb stop to please the guys who like a rock solid back wall and in my experience with Limb stops you can adjust the valley to your liking..also the dfx cam has to be a smooth sob for them to get rid of the z5. I for one think hoyt built a bow around what people have been complaining about and for the speed freaks they still have the turbo..we should all be happy this time of yr and be glad we get to see new offerings from all the companys..we could just have the same bow every yr and nothing get changed at all but then again that would give everyone something else to biatch and moan about..


right on


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

mccoppinb said:


> Gee that thing is hideous


PSE's are uglier


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Really? I just got the pic from a earlier page


QUOTE=joeprec;1079894962]That's a 2014 Carbon Spyder![/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nevermind misread the 1st guys post sorry guys


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> Let's hear them tough guy


Mathews, Bowtech, PSE. Right back at ya!! Tough guy!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

stoz said:


> I can tell you I shot a cst two years ago that was set at 28.5" and this year I shot a 29.5" e35 and on a draw board they were exact same length and they were same speed if not elite was a few faster. Dont believe what they say these bows draw length are.


Agreed my answer has 30 inch mods and I was at 30.1 and my Hoyt has 29.5 mods and runs 30.2


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

There are a lot of "tough guy's " on this thread.


----------



## silasvirus82 (Jan 5, 2012)

looking at this bow it appears they "fixed" a lot of issues with the Spyder that never existed with the element/matrix. they are back where they started and I like the looks of my element better anyway. they can keep this one


----------



## farmcritter (Jul 23, 2011)

hoytshooter03 said:


> There are a lot of "tough guy's " on this thread.


Couple keyboards are going to get an a** woopin before it's over !!


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

So usually how long does it take for shops to get the new bows in?


----------



## Blurxc (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow is all I can say, you guys are getting keyed up for what? OP it looks like it is offset and the design looks to be stiff, not keen on its appearance but as someone said its a tool, I will keep my faktor as I see no need to replace what ain't broke, that being said I will definitely have to shoot them though.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

jmorgan41480 said:


> So usually how long does it take for shops to get the new bows in?


About 6-8 weeks. Longer on the Carbon line of bows.


----------



## bucky0486 (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't figure out how to post the video, so you'll have to click the link yourself. It's a 360° view of the Carbon Defiant. Hoyt's facebook page has the views of the other new bows if you're interested.

www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153036037777735


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ordering one next friday


----------



## bucky0486 (Jul 24, 2015)

Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

I will tell you in December.


----------



## LTyson619 (Aug 2, 2015)

I feel to get me to choose up and get one they would of had to have tremendous gains in the bow compared to last years models such as mind blowing fps increases and weight reduction. Plus i would of liked a turbo with a 31 inch draw length option.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I personally like the looks of the new carbons....just not a fan of how this new limb pocket looks with no side support to the side of the limbs that I can see anywhere. I like really long bows for target 40"....and my 14 CST string angle kills me and that's only at 28" it feels terrible. I'll have to see these in person and let them be for a year or so and see if I'm interested in one. I probably don't even need to own a hunting bow anymore, probably not hunting this season anyway.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Last I heard the carbon bows weren't being shipped till the first week of December


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone know how much or if the BH and ATA changes from cam to cam? I.E. from #3 to #2 cam?


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

0nepin said:


> You know you could buy a Mathews a Hoyt and a pse , that way you could have waffles for breakfast , pretzels for lunch and venison for dinner .


I like the new bow but that is funny


----------



## 220 swift (Mar 4, 2012)

Hidden Danger said:


> To put it perspective , Hoyt's new Carbon bow weighs more than a 2008 Mathews Drenalin.


Let's not forget that the drenaline had a relatively short riser. Something like 24" or so I think. Might have something to do with the weight… most people would probably shoot quite a bit better with the bow that has a riser length closer to its ATA length. So yes maybe similar weight, but as far your typical shooters potential for accuracy between these bows, IMO not even close.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

220 swift said:


> Let's not forget that the drenaline had a relatively short riser. Something like 24" or so I think. Might have something to do with the weight… most people would probably shoot quite a bit better with the bow that has a riser length closer to its ATA length. So yes maybe similar weight, but as far your typical shooters potential for accuracy between these bows, IMO not even close.


Agreed. Who wants a 3.2lb bow? How many people yall seen on the podium with a 3lb bow? Its built to perform not to be the "biggest loser"


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> Agreed. Who wants a 3.2lb bow? How many people yall seen on the podium with a 3lb bow? Its built to perform not to be the "biggest loser"


Who wants it??? Some of these cry baby weaklings who think 4lbs is too heavy but 3.2lbs is good.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

bstring said:


> Who wants it??? Some of these cry baby weaklings who think 4lbs is too heavy but 3.2lbs is good.


Couldnt imagine how many weights ud have to add to get a decent float pattern.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

So does it have a caged riser compared to last years carbon?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Would somebody please get one of these in and post up some pics!


----------



## ddekeyser (May 3, 2012)

bownero said:


> Onepin must of had his hearing aids cranked to the max if he thinks the HOYT Airshoxs are loud!!


I thought they were pretty quiet all along. Then went on a hunt out west. Left my wife and the guide back at the road for me to stalk a Muley. Was a little more than a half mile from them and they said they could hear the bow from the road where they were watching.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

nismomike said:


> I feel like the odd one out lol. I hated the look of the Carbon Spyder, and was bored by the Carbon Matrix/Element. But for whatever reason, I actually like this one. It has a H.R. Giger meets Aliens biomechanical look to it. I'm interested to see how the cams feel and how it all works together.


⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ This ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣ ⥣


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you sure they didn't hear the arrow impacting???? A half of mile is a long ways but......


ddekeyser said:


> I thought they were pretty quiet all along. Then went on a hunt out west. Left my wife and the guide back at the road for me to stalk a Muley. Was a little more than a half mile from them and they said they could hear the bow from the road where they were watching.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> Are you sure they didn't hear the arrow impacting???? A half of mile is a long ways but......


Yeah, that's total BS. People standing on the shooting line with me can't hear my 2013 Spyder, yet alone the Carbon Spyder.


----------



## chasefo (Aug 11, 2014)

Not much has changed performance wise.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I dont buy the 1/2 mile. It would have to be dead calm and echo around a canyon. Cant hear hear my faktor34 20 ft away outside


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

My wife's 14 and my 15 are quite. My shop shorted the string stop bar and that made the bow even quieter.


----------



## ddekeyser (May 3, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> I dont buy the 1/2 mile. It would have to be dead calm and echo around a canyon. Cant hear hear my faktor34 20 ft away outside


That's pretty well the exact conditions, yes. I could always hear it right beside it, but never considered it to be that loud. It's definitely louder than my Creed though. Still love the Carbon Spyder; just noting that it can be loud.
Not over the top loud, but can definitely understand something jumping/ducking the shot because of it.


----------



## ddekeyser (May 3, 2012)

1955 said:


> Yeah, that's total BS. People standing on the shooting line with me can't hear my 2013 Spyder, yet alone the Carbon Spyder.




I've got no reason to lie. I love my Carbon Spyder. Was just stating a fact. Still not trading it in because of it. Although I would like the zero torque option...


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

ddekeyser said:


> I've got no reason to lie. I love my Carbon Spyder. Was just stating a fact. Still not trading it in because of it. Although I would like the zero torque option...


Well, if you take two identical bows and shoot them side by side, one will be louder than the other! But not by much!
Maybe you shoot light arrows and could take some time to do some detailing that make the bow quieter. It doesn't take to many llittle details to make a big difference!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I bet the new hoyts are going to be extremely quiet


ddekeyser said:


> That's pretty well the exact conditions, yes. I could always hear it right beside it, but never considered it to be that loud. It's definitely louder than my Creed though. Still love the Carbon Spyder; just noting that it can be loud.
> Not over the top loud, but can definitely understand something jumping/ducking the shot because of it.


----------



## dallascowboys01 (Jul 30, 2011)

i like the look of the new carbon bow personally and figure they are looking for people like me that have a 4 year old bow that this one would be a real step up over. I have the Rampage xt and it has the fuel cams so im sure this one will be better. just my thoughts


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Just bought a hoyt 1st time in years. Hoyt nitrium turbo. Great bow and well they discontinued it so guess my lifetime warranty dosent mean much if I can't get parts for it&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

0nepin said:


> I bet the new hoyts are going to be extremely quiet


They are extremely quiet but the one I shot did not have any valley.

Nice bow but I will stick with my CS34.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

0nepin said:


> I bet the new hoyts are going to be extremely quiet


The Defiant 30 is very quiet. Not sure on the others in the line up.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

enkriss said:


> They are extremely quiet but the one I shot did not have any valley.
> 
> Nice bow but I will stick with my CS34.


Jumpy by comparison? A setup timing issue I hope.....


----------



## Guner (Feb 2, 2014)

They will still have parts for it, limbs and cams are still used, just cause a new lineup comes out doesn't mean it's discontinued, Hoyt will cover that bow forever


----------



## Guner (Feb 2, 2014)

triumph said:


> Personally I don't think there is a better shooting bow than my Hoyt Nitrum Turbo. I might add it's looks are hard to beat also. But I am going to hold judgement till I see one and shoot it.
> As far as being slower all my Hoyts have met and exceeded IBO. I don't expect anything less with the Defiant. I sold my 015 CST and still I am itching for that Carbon again. Will see.


If u like the nitrum turbo, then the defiant turbo will blow u away! Draws like a z5 cam with turbo speeds, all the new bows shoot unbelievable!!!


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys have not even seen the carbon let alone the opportunity to shoot it.
I kind a reserve judgment till it's review is available.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Darkvador said:


> View attachment 3044138
> he didn't seem to mind.


That is a fine specimen 

Congrats on a wonderful hunt (regardless of the bow  )


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

These Bows Draw smooth,hold great,very little vibe and are As Accurrate as the shooter can be..Shot the Carbon Defiant Turbo,and both the Defiant 30 and 34....Liked them all... Ordered a Carbon Defiant 34 all Black 65lbs


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

0nepin said:


> Did they get rid of the loud ass air shox's ?????


Well, according to 1955, that's worked on hundreds of them, they didn't make any noise....didn't work on mine evidently....which is a good thing.....beauty is in the eye of the beholder....but that riser...no way! You can have performance and aesthetics....


----------



## camoflaws (Apr 25, 2014)

For the people who have shot them both what are your thoughts on the turbo vs non-turbo?


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Oy! Mathews boys saying the carbon defiant is ugly. Have you seen the Halon? Yeah good shooter but my god is that thing fugly as a mofo!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Haven't been following this thread but have been shooting a carbon defiant 34 for some time now. What picture do you want posted? 
It is an amazing bow for sure took my largest buck ever this year with one.


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

BearNDown said:


> Oy! Mathews boys saying the carbon defiant is ugly. Have you seen the Halon? Yeah good shooter but my god is that thing fugly as a mofo!


first time i heard somebody say the halon is ugly. looks pretty cool to me. only real ugly bows i see are really all pse, wouldn't be caught dead with one of those. i think the defiants, aluminum and carbon, are cool looking, and happen to shoot great.


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

bownero said:


> Mathews, Bowtech, PSE. Right back at ya!! Tough guy!


maybe you haven't been paying attention, mathews has been coming out with bows significantly different than the previous year, nocam?


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Haven't been following this thread but have been shooting a carbon defiant 34 for some time now. What picture do you want posted?
> It is an amazing bow for sure took my largest buck ever this year with one.


I would love to see any picture thats not computer generated
Thank you


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Going to post up a couple pics on a thread I am starting here in a min.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I will stick with my Matrix. I cannot buy a new press and a new bow all at the same time.


----------



## Faststanglx (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone had a chance to shoot the carbon defiant yet? At my local shop they only have the aluminum riser defiant available.


----------



## RosinBag (Apr 16, 2010)

I have shot the Carbon Defiant 34. It had the limb stop on it and it was rock solid at the wall as it should be. It was all set up, so it had stabilizers and quiver on it. At the shot it was dead in the hand. There are no more air shox so it seemed fairly quiet. Rumor has it the Carbons for 2016 may not be out until April. That could potentially be a deal breaker for those that are looking into buying a new bow and not wanting to wait that long.


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

I just can't get past how ugly those risers look.


----------



## TurdChaser (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks and shoots like the baddest ass in town. 
Haters gonna hate. They're just upset because they wasted their money on an ugly Mathews.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

TurdChaser said:


> Looks and shoots like the baddest ass in town.
> Haters gonna hate. They're just upset because they wasted their money on an ugly Mathews.


Well, I never cared much for Mathews and I have a new 2016 Carbon Defiant (waiting on 70# limbs.) HOWEVER: I can only hope and pray that I enjoy shooting that bow as much as I do my Mathews Chill-R. My Chill-R has been VERY GOOD TO ME in the fall woods these past few years. (Never thought I'd own a Mathews, but boy do I like that one particular bow, or maybe it just likes me. ~ Once I picked up and shot the Chill-R, just to be courteous to the factory shooter saying good things about it at the shop: I just couldn't put it down, so I bought it the following week.) ;-)


----------

